# In the Market for a Vinyl Printer/Cutter



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

*The time has finally come.. Im getting a personal loan from a family member, probably around $10,000. I'm in the market for a Vinyl printer/cutter. Ive been using a roland cm24 older vinyl cutter for the past year or so now. I'm hoping for some suggestions on what to purchase. Probably want to go with a 24" 36" I'm assuming. I want something that is decent on ink. Reliable some Im assuming a Roland? Could anyone point me in a good direction? Can I still use xp with the new printers? I have flexi and all my things on my computer and really hate to wipe it out if I dont have too. Throw me some suggestions please!!! Thanks in advance B]*


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you would be looking at a Roland and it works with flexi - not the smoothest way but it will work until you learn the rip that comes with it called versaworks. You may need to look at a sp or vp series for what you looking to spend. By tomorrow if no one picks up on this - you can send me a PM - and I will make a referral.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

for 10 large you can get a printer and a cutter that work together and expand your horizons. this is half the cost of getting a plotter/cutter.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

Do u have suggestions on what model printers? I was shooting to get the printer/cutter in one, is there a reason why i should not do that?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

No reason not to get an integrated unit. The Rolands start out at $13500. To get a good printer and a good separate cutter you are near that price also. Let me know if you need any info on the Rolands and I would be happy to assist.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

I actually think I would like to go with a used close to new printer & save a little for materials. Somewhere around $9,000 would be great I can def use insite on all model printers. Paticularly roland. Would like to know which is faster, better on ink, easier to learn ect. This is a near-brand new language to me, but I am taking this oppertunity to better myself.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Gary - there are many printers out there and the differences can be vast. The Roland printers are either print and cut - like the Versacamm - or print only like the VersaArt. The Versacamm is the most versatile IMHO. The problem right off the bat though is price. For the budget you have, the only way to get it done is to find a used model. Used printers are hard to find in good shape. Usually when I see one that is for sale it is because the user did not take care of it and now they want to get rid of it. Look for someone want ing to sell thiers due to upgrading to a larger or newer model. That is usually someone who has gotten good use out of the printer and has a great reason for selling it. I have seen them anywhere in the range of 5K and up. When you do find one, have a technician check it out. It might cost you a bit but the peace of mind is well worth it. If you cannot get a tech, let me know and I will help you get a service report form the machine and evaluate the test print from it. 

Keep your eyes open and let me now any specific questiosn you have so I can help.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

I am being offered a roland sp300v for $7500 good working condition, comes with a set of inks. Suggestions or experiences with the sp300v model? It is in my price range.. I have just recently learned that I need a laminator(which somehow I missed that research along the way) Is there a cheaper way than the big expensive ones that will get the job done? I am hoping for some help on forums because I need to move quickly on this. Would like to be set up and ready for the spring


----------



## signgeezer (Jan 7, 2011)

Gary, I own a Roland sp5430v and it is a great machine. Do as Scuba Steve says and have it inspected first. Much of your lamination can be done without a laminator until you can afford one. The big squeege works well with film laminations and you can ues spray or liquid laminate for decals etc.
good luck
signgeezer


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have had an SP300v for about 7 years. Still rock'n. Get a good nozzle check. Print heads run about $1250 installed and the SP had 2. Newer version have 4. 
Yes Versaworks runs on XP. 
I use corel and export to versaworks for print cut. I also use cadlink signlab for just cutting.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Forgot. I use a spray laminate for smaller stickers. I have used a big squeege but I tend to get to much silvering. I prob need lessons or different material. But I still love it for applying printed material to yard signs.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

I live in Sarver PA, if anyone is looking to sell there set up, solvent vinyl printer/cutter near me, shoot me a pm with what you have. Would like to stay away from buying across states if possible.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

a little off topic here, but, could someone recommend where i could get a long and wide table to lay my vinyl and prints out on? Or a name of a type of table? I know its a silly question, but I'm having a heck of a time finding what i feel is ideal for what i need...


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gary, I think most of us in the sign industry either make the tables or have them made. For me, 3X8 on wheels works really well. Several of them so they can be grouped when needed or seperated when not, yet narrow enough to reach across.

Doug


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

We made the one in our shop from 4x4 posts, a 4x8 sheet of mdo and a lot of deck screws!


----------



## signgeezer (Jan 7, 2011)

Gary, Ditto to steve's table, add a cutting mat to make it a great work table!
signgeezer


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

We do have a cutting mat on ours also. Makes a great work area!


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

Suggestions on materials to make it? The top of it..?


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

4X4 legs, 2X4 stretchers. I'm a fan of mdf for the top because it is very flat and smooth, also available in larger sheets if you have a cabinet material supplier in your area. I've purchased as large as 5X12 sheets. I also like having a shelf on mine.

Doug


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

Sorry Steve ( I didn't see your reply) lol wasnt ignoring your suggestion


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

what is mdo & mdf? Never heard of either.. I stopped by sams club and saw a "commercial 8ft folding table" but it was probably only 24" wide


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

garylisko said:


> what is mdo & mdf? Never heard of either.. I stopped by sams club and saw a "commercial 8ft folding table" but it was probably only 24" wide


MDO is medium density overlay....a smooth, paint ready layer over plywood. MDF is medium density fiberboard. Sawdust pressed under high pressure. MDF is very heavy compared to MDO..either is great table top, just that MDF is available in larger sheets. MDO is at least 2X the price of MDF (at least is was a few years ago)

Either one, you will want to protect with a cutting mat.

I think that any folding table is going to let you down in the long run. 24" is too narrow and I'm tall enough that I would want my work table to be higher than a banquet table designed to sat at.

Doug


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

thank you & yeah 24" is def to narrow. The image in my head just seemed to be that material. I guess I'm looking for something white. I'm not to good with materials. I just figured I'd ask on the forum, because I'm sure everyone on here has a decent long/wide table to lay their cuts/prints out on. Also, besides craigslist/ebay.. Is there anywhere else that I could search for used solvent printers locally. I'm having a tough time finding anything except for out of staters & I want to go see what I'm buying/pick up.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

I would contact the closest Roland sales/tech shop and see what, if anything they have from a tradein deal. We bought our 300 that way for 6k and could not be happier with it except it is too small!

You have already listed on the sign forum and there is a used equip guy there so you might go to the classified section and see what he is offering.

The HP offered to you for $8k is very enticing, if only I had the $$.

Doug


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

I'm hoping to do printer & cutter for somewhere close to $8,000 I did contact David, who I believe sells solvents out of Ohio, but hes not in until Monday. I will have to look into Roland. However the only one in my price range is going to be the sp300v & I have one lined up a short distance away if I did choose to go that route. I'm listening to everyone on the forums tell me I will be unhappy with a 30" quickly, so I'm trying to keep options open but hope to be picking one up early on this week. I got my office carpeted, have the weekend to find or build a table then the printer. Busy week lol.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

Besides craigslist ebay and signs101, is there any other forums or places that sell printers locally. Im having a really tough time finding what I'm looking for without buying over the internet across states. I was hoping to be picking something up early in the week to allow time to get set up.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gary, I love your excitement, but, you sure put a lot of restrictions on purchasing something that is not all that frequently offered. I would not have purchased ours if it did not come from an authorized service center with setup and warrantee. I just did not know (still don't) enough to trust a used printer. Your price point is high enough to get a working model, if you get an honest opportunity. Have you contacted the authorized retailer/service center for your area?

Doug


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

I have spoke with pinoneer supply, there is a gentleman trying to find me a used printer from a customer. Other than that, Im not sure of local service centers selling used. All offer new, in which I cant afford at this point. I want to buy locally so I can personally see what I'm buying, do a test print right there, it limits me to choices in my area. I refuse to purchase on ebay. I hoped by putting a few wanted adds on forums, the right person would see it.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you tired posting a "wanted" ad on your local craigslist...maybe a printer will see it that wants to sell a printer.

Doug


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

Yup, I've tried that. I guess theres not a highly populated signs business's in my area, which is good for me on that note, but not for seeking equipment lol.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

Back to the table topic. I think I am deciding to go with this: The medium density plywood 4x8 with a 4x8 white laminate on top (just have to figure out with I can bond the two together with to make it completely smooth. I have a 8ft x 24" table that I can lay the plywood down and screw down. I think its my best cost-effective choice for now. Sound good?


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

If you are going to put a cutting pad on, you really don't need the laminate at all. If you want, you can always paint the MDO, the surface is designed for that. It is actually a material used often in painted outdoor signs.

Does your plan sound good to me? Nope...table is going to be unstable and too low...but you asked!


----------



## pyrophire (Jul 4, 2010)

Make sure you get a CleanCut blade for whatever cutter you have, it will last so much longer than the standard blades and their service is awesome


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

Bought a 4x8ft sheet of malanine( i believe its the same as mdf or close to it), 3/4" thick sheet, white surface. Cost $40 bucks. All i have to do is screw it to my 8x2ft table. With that out of the way I can get back to my long printer hunt. Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

any experiences with a roland cj500 54" converted to solvent? Price sounds decent. Are they slow? Pros cons?


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Most likely you got a particle board material with the melamine coating. Be carefull as it is not very strong, you certainly will not want to sit on the table or try to lift it with much on it, or it will break.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

I know, its 3/4" thick it has some weight to it, but it should be good for what I need it for. Strictly laying prints.weeding ect. I have to get a printer & see what I have left for materials & odds and ends.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

I purchased a CJ500


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

I purchased a CJ500 from FL and need to get it shipped to me up in PA. Does anyone know a freight carrier? Hoping for a quick transaction at reasonable cost. I've been looking on google, but I'm only getting a couple I've never heard of. Share your experiences with me?
thanks


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gary, congrats on your purchase. You did follow the advise that many here and on the sign board gave you, right? You purchased a used machine from a qualified Roland tech that can assure you that all is well, especially since you purchased from out of state, sight unseen. They should know how to properly prepare the printer for the journey, how to drain the ink lines, lock down the heads, and preferably, build a crate for it unless they have the original shipping boxes and materials. They should also have a list of competent shippers that they have been using. No worries for you at all! 

Of course, you do have a tech lined up there in PA, right? You will need to have someone come in and calibrate your new printer/cutter after such a journey. If you have a tech manual you maybe able to do so yourself, but best to pay for a tech, at least the first time...you don't want such a major purchase to be sitting, dead!

Again, congrats and welcome to the world of wide format printing. Hopefully, that cracked version of a rip works well for you...serious money you saved there, if it works!

Doug


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

Im buying locally, same machine, cj500, hands on experience. Thank you if that was a sincere welcome?


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

That's great news. Will save you many potential headaches! And yes, it was a sincere welcome!

Doug


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

garylisko said:


> Im buying locally, same machine, cj500, hands on experience. Thank you if that was a sincere welcome?


Did they do the eco solvent conversion? I have heard mixed reviews on if that works well or not. It cannot be warrantied from Roland after that conversion.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gary...don't know if this is a done deal or not, and I know that you are anxious...but...there are some new printers being introduced at ASI in Vegas at the end of the month. You might be able to score a new printer in your budget if you can wait. Not much is being revealed but it might be worth the wait.

Doug


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

I use a Roland SP300v and recomed it. We work it hard and never have problems. Colours are great and the cutting is never an issue. I have seen second hand sp300v at very good prices too.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I think Gary issue will be the width - but it would be a brand new warrantied deal with great instructions.


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

I'm picking the Roland CJ500 up tomarrow and getting hands on training for the day, full set of inks, and phone support. I feel bad for letting to one go in FL(a little cheaper), but I feel better about seeing what Im buying, & the fact that its coming from a well trusted tech. The hands on training alone will be worth the money difference, to me.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

All the best - you will make it work - we all do!


----------



## garylisko (May 27, 2010)

thank you for the support


----------



## RokNRich (Oct 16, 2011)

garylisko said:


> thank you for the support


How about an update ? 

A friend has one of these and is thinking of getting rid of it ? Is yours working as advertised with the eco solvent conversion ?

Thanks !


----------

